# How Cute is This?



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

How cute is this? I wish I could make one. I think they are for sale as a completed item, only.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Priceless!! ????????


----------



## Crochet Memaw (Oct 30, 2016)

Adorable!


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Very cute!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

❤


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

adorable!imagine how cute that would be in a baby's room..


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Never fail to be amazed by crafters' creativity...Very cute!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

There is just something about sheep that appeals to me! This one's cute!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Just too cute!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Adorable! I want one.


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Too cute!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm yelling ADORABLE


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

What a great giggle. Such fun to see.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Incredibly cute! lol


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Fidra (Nov 11, 2013)

Fun!


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

I want one too. Where did you see the picture? It would be interesting to track it down to find out the price. Oh how I wish there was a pattern. I already have the stool!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

The sheep is cute, my question would be natural smiley faces on legs or maybe young helpers?


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

What a fabulous idea! Outstanding imagination for sure.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I want one.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Super cute


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

Ok, some of our more experienced KPers has to come up with a pattern ????. ADORABLE ❤❤


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Looking at this again, i think. Aybe you could use rug canvas, and a rug hook, to make the loopy part, what do you think?


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

So sweet!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

A real cutie!!


----------



## alisonarr (Feb 10, 2011)

Wondering if you could take the bobble sheep pillow pattern and leaving the bottom part open, convert to stool cover somehow? I'll bet on Revelry there are cute stuffed sheep toys that would work. I'm going to look into that cause this is just too cute!! I keep threatening my family that I'm going to get some sheep. This would be the closest I know I'll ever get!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Neat!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Very cute and clever!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Great idea. Thank for posting.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

HA! Gorgeous!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Super cute!!!!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

So darn cute!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Fantastic ????


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Love it


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

What a unique idea! Hmmmmm...Gets me thinking..... :sm17:


----------



## sabrinalee50 (Apr 1, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Kerry Anne said:


> How cute is this? I wish I could make one. I think they are for sale as a completed item, only.


VERY!!!! Clever


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

children would love that


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

I wish there is a pattern


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

I have to make one of these lol x


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Wonderful.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Perfect for a child's room an adult that feels like a child too...


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Is this a picture you've seen or have you seen the definite article. It looks like it has a price tag dangling. Did you notice the price?


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

So cute. Want one.


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

this is very cute!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Love it! I hope someone comes up with a pattern or idea how to make it.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Are you kidding???!!? That is sooooo adorable. I want pattern


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

The pattern is on etsy by MinkyAmis $10 instant download.


----------



## Kjnat (Feb 17, 2014)

So adorable!


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

If someone puts the link on here since I don't use Etsy, I may have to buy that pattern.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Here are some more cuties ...


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

That is adorable!


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

That is adorable!


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

too cute


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Such an adorable chair!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What fun!


----------



## Susan65 (Apr 9, 2013)

I actually found a pattern for a very similar one on ETSY FOR $10. I searched for sheep stool. It was very cute and said it could be adapted to any size stool. I think the store was MinkyAmis. I would post a pic but wasn't sure that would be legal


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Pretty darn cute!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

neat.


----------



## Maggieber (Nov 29, 2013)

Love!


----------



## drShe (Feb 1, 2012)

Where did you find this? I'd love one.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Fabulous. :sm24:


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

WOW!!


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

drShe said:


> Where did you find this? I'd love one.


It was just a picture on Pinterest.


----------



## drShe (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I just love this!!! I would love to have one but they are probably an arm and a leg to buy. It would be nice to get the pattern though!! That's a lot of crochet loops to do!!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

LadyBecket said:


> I just love this!!! I would love to have one but they are probably an arm and a leg to buy. It would be nice to get the pattern though!! That's a lot of crochet loops to do!!


Just found on Etsy, pattern by MinkyAmis $13.85 Canadian, I believe $10.00 U.S. 
Really cute.


----------



## PaulaSussexUK (Jul 6, 2014)

Endearing little dust traps!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous, very creative.


----------



## nwlouie (Jan 22, 2013)

That is just too cute!!


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Cute


----------



## Rooney1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Too cute!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

ADORABLE!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

This looks to be crocheted over a little stool. It doesn't look like it would be too hard to make something similar.


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

He's adorable. It would be so cute as a decoration in a yarn shop.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

That really is cute.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So cute


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Cute!!!!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

That is super cute!


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

that is a really cute stool!

i think a person could figure it out and use a pre-made stool as the base. probably the tough part would be making the head and neck durable enough to stand up. but i definitely think it is doable with some ingenuity!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Superb!


----------



## stitchingranny (Mar 12, 2017)

Saw that online the other day and thought it was so cute!


----------



## stitchingranny (Mar 12, 2017)

Maybe you could screw on a dowel or a piece of a padded board with rounded corners to slide the head over to give it stability, if you made your own.


----------



## corbinsgrandma (Mar 12, 2017)

What do you get if you cross a sheep and a porcupine?

Answer:
An animal who knits his own sweaters.
hehe I couldn't resist. Cute stool by the way.


----------



## mamamia (Dec 9, 2016)

Awwwww, I want one


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

stitchingranny said:


> Maybe you could screw on a dowel or a piece of a padded board with rounded corners to slide the head over to give it stability, if you made your own.


that's a good idea!


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

I purchased the pattern on Etsy from MinkyAmis and have been having trouble finding a wooden stool. I did contact Sylvia and she lives in Costa Rica, so her source for the stools is not a retailer. I will be starting the sheep and will continue to look for a stool, but the quote above for the price is correct, $10 USD and almost $14 CAD.


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

That's lovely. Where can I buy one - I'm not talented enough to make one?


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Super cute! Not impossible to make one


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

Love it


----------



## dotbinmo (Mar 5, 2017)

Awww, love lammies!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

You are right...he is adorable!!!!!!


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Cute.....


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Brilliant


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

That's cute


----------



## topweim (Feb 6, 2017)

Crochet pattern available on Etsy


----------



## clairehhill (Jun 30, 2019)

Could you let me know how I buy this as a completed item? It’s lovely!


----------

